# Was ist TTIP?



## Wincenty (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einer Webseite etwas über TTIP gesehen, es steht für :  *Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership

*auf der Seite wurde die TTIP als ACTA 2 oder ACTA 2ter Versuch bezeichnet. Ich habe mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden: LiesMich
Mich stört als erstes das auf einer deutschen Seite etwas auf Englisch geschrieben wird weil "nicht alle flüssig Deutsch beherrschen" das wäre Ok in meinen Augen wenn es eine org oder com Seite wäre ist es aber nicht. Und die Seite erklärt (für mich zumindest) nicht genau worum es sich bei der TTIP handelt. Auf der Webseite steht zar: Was ist TTIP?.. aber da wird nicht gesagt was genau es ist, es wird nur was von der privatisierung des Wassers gesprochen und der Versuch des verkorksten Kapitalismus des Westens zu verstärken um dem (pseudo) Kommusmis aus China einhalt zu gebieten. (liesMich)

Kann Jemand der sich besser auskennt mit Wirtschaftsgeschwätze und Rechtsverdreherei mir sagen was genau TTIP ist und wie weit jetzt wieder man versucht den gläsernen Bürger zu erzwingen?

Ich habe kein großes Interesse an Politik und Wirtschaft weil diese selbsternannten Experten alles sich so zurecht drehen, dass sie den größten Profit daraus hauen können. Dies stört mich nicht solange diese nicht Grundrechte und Grundbedürfnisse von mir (Wasser, Privatsphäre etc... ) gefährden nur um sich ihren Nimmersatten Mäuler zu stopfen. (Irgendwie denke ich dabei immer an die Könige Frankreichs vor der Französichen Revolution)


----------



## Kotor (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,
äußern will ich mich dazu nicht .... generell gehts um eine Freihandelszone. 
Freihandelsabkommen


----------



## Supeq (4. Juni 2013)

Geht grob gesagt darum das wir in Zukunft auch bei Importen aus den USA/Kanada keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer/Zoll bezahlen, so wie es jetzt schon innerhalb der EU ist. Dadurch dürften die Preise für uns Konsumenten sinken.


Also eigentlich mal ein gutes Abkommen, mit "gläsernem Bürger" hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Wincenty (4. Juni 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Also eigentlich mal ein gutes Abkommen, mit "gläsernem Bürger" hat das nichts zu tun.


 
Darum ging es mir, wo ich es gesehen habe meinten die es wäre ACTA 2.0 oder ähnliches, aber da ich auf der Seite eine solche ähnliche Erklärung (also gefährdung durch irgendwelche Maßnahmen der Privatsphäre/des Internets) wurde ich stutzig und wollte wissen ob das jetzt nur ein Hirngespinnst von denen ist oder etwas wahres dran ist.

Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juni 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir, wo ich es gesehen habe meinten die es wäre ACTA 2.0 oder ähnliches, aber da ich auf der Seite eine solche ähnliche Erklärung (also gefährdung durch irgendwelche Maßnahmen der Privatsphäre/des Internets) wurde ich stutzig und wollte wissen ob das jetzt nur ein Hirngespinnst von denen ist oder etwas wahres dran ist.
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise.


 Die Nachfolger von Acta, hießen Sopa und Pipa. (Wenn eins nicht durchgesetzt wird, wirds umbenannt, leicht verändert und noch mal probiert. Spätestens wenn 2014 die WM ist, wird man das dann schnell durchsetzen können während halb Deutschland saufend vor der Glotze hockt.   )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Kann Jemand der sich besser auskennt mit Wirtschaftsgeschwätze und Rechtsverdreherei mir sagen was genau TTIP ist und wie weit jetzt wieder man versucht den gläsernen Bürger zu erzwingen?



Afaik hat es gar nichts mit gläsernen Bürgern zu tun. In ACTA war das auch nur ein winziger Teil (primär ging es um Handelsbeziehungen, in diesem Rahmen dann auch um Handel mit geistigen Eigentümern, in diesem Rahmen dann auch um Schutzsysteme derselbigen und ganz am Ende um deren Durchsetzung.). K.A., ob sich irgendwo in den Tiefen der Freihandelspläne wieder Wörter dazu finden, aber primär geht es um das, was dich nicht interessiert:
Z.B. darum, dass US-Unternehmen uneingeschränkt alles, was in den USA erlaubt ist (z.B. Genfood) uneingeschränkt hier verkaufen können, dass europäische Unternehmen ihre Produktion in gewerkschaftsfreie Staaten auslagern können, ohne dass die Arbeitskosteneinsparungen durch Zölle wieder aufgefressen werden, dass US Investoren nach belieben deutsche Wasserversorger aufkaufen, zugrunde wirtschaften und die Preise treiben dürfen, etc.
Politik und Wirtschaft alias "99% dessen, was uns betrifft" halt. Total unwichtig


----------



## alm0st (17. Juni 2013)

Das ganze soll als Lösung gegen die immer stärker wachsende Exportwirtschaft Chinas dienen und im Prinzip eine Art Handelsallianz schmieden. Oberflälich gesehen ist das erstmal toll, da Im- und Exporte Geschäfte zwischen Europa und den USA erstmal einfacher und Handelshemnisse abgebaut werden. 

Die Kehrseite des Ganzen ist aber das die ganzen Entwicklungsländer deutliche Einbußen zu spüren bekommen werden. Unterm Strich gehts den Leuten, denen es eh schon gut genug geht, noch besser und die Armen werden mal wieder noch ärmer.


----------



## Supeq (18. Juni 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Die Kehrseite des Ganzen ist aber das die ganzen Entwicklungsländer deutliche Einbußen zu spüren bekommen werden. Unterm Strich gehts den Leuten, denen es eh schon gut genug geht, noch besser und die Armen werden mal wieder noch ärmer. Oberflächlich mag das


 
Ich glaube jedes land bzw. jede Union der Welt (und eigentlich auch jede Privatperson) versucht, die für sich bestmöglichen Voraussetzungen für Wachstum und Wohlstand zu schaffen und diese Primärziele können nur erreicht werden wenn man besser ist als die Konkurrenz. 
Dabei liegt es in der Natur der Sache, das es Gewinner und Verlierer gibt. Die Alternative dazu wäre ein Sozialismus in dem jedem Menschen dieselben Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen. Dies würde dazu führen, das es den meisten Menschen auf der Welt besser geht. Auf der anderen Seite würde es aber auch 1-2 Milliarden Menschen geben die ihren Lebensstandard auf Kosten des "Rests" senken müssen. 
Und jetzt kann jeder für sich selbst überlegen auf welcher Seite er steht und wie er es finden würde enteignet zu werden.

"Brot und Wasser" für die Welt etc. alles schön und gut, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist würde keiner auf seine Elektronik, sein Auto, Heizung, fließendes Wasser usw. verzichten, "nur" damit ein paar mehr Leute auf der Welt nicht mehr hungern müssen. Wer das anders sieht kann ja ab sofort im Zelt schlafen und sein komplettes Gehalt spenden, macht eh keiner


----------



## Laudian (18. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik hat es gar nichts mit gläsernen Bürgern zu tun. In ACTA war das auch nur ein winziger Teil (primär ging es um Handelsbeziehungen, in diesem Rahmen dann auch um Handel mit geistigen Eigentümern, in diesem Rahmen dann auch um Schutzsysteme derselbigen und ganz am Ende um deren Durchsetzung.). K.A., ob sich irgendwo in den Tiefen der Freihandelspläne wieder Wörter dazu finden, aber primär geht es um das, was dich nicht interessiert:
> Z.B. darum, dass US-Unternehmen uneingeschränkt alles, was in den USA erlaubt ist (z.B. Genfood) uneingeschränkt hier verkaufen können, dass europäische Unternehmen ihre Produktion in gewerkschaftsfreie Staaten auslagern können, ohne dass die Arbeitskosteneinsparungen durch Zölle wieder aufgefressen werden, dass US Investoren nach belieben deutsche Wasserversorger aufkaufen, zugrunde wirtschaften und die Preise treiben dürfen, etc.
> Politik und Wirtschaft alias "99% dessen, was uns betrifft" halt. Total unwichtig


 
Das klingt bei dir irgendwie so negativ  Aber deine Kernaussage, dass die Menschen sich für die unwichtigsten Details wie Datenschutz und Strafen für illegale Kopien interessieren, und ihnen die wirklich bedeutenden Entscheidungen am Arsch vorbei gehen, stimmt schon.

Ich würde deine Darstellung so aber nicht unterschreiben. Das klingt bei dir wirklich sehr negativ.


----------



## alm0st (18. Juni 2013)

Seit wann betrachtet man Entwicklungsländer als Konkurrenz? Der Wohlstand unserer heutigen Gesellschaft baut doch bloß auf dem Ausbeuten bereits ärmerer Länder auf. Früher waren es eben die Kolonien in Afrika, die Versklavung und die Zerstörung ihres Ackerlands und heute ist es z.B. die Textilindustrie, die schon Kleinkinder in die mit Chemie verseuchten Fabriken zwängt. Aber wenn mans so sieht hast du schon Recht, dann ist auf die eh schon gepfiffen. Friss oder Stirb 

Mittlerweile vesteht man unter Lebensstandard senken doch bloß noch, sich nicht alle 6 Monate ein neues Smartphone zu kaufen sondern mal vielleicht erst nach 1½ bis 2 Jahren. Das könnte aber sicherlich niemand verantworten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das klingt bei dir irgendwie so negativ  Aber deine Kernaussage, dass die Menschen sich für die unwichtigsten Details wie Datenschutz und Strafen für illegale Kopien interessieren, und ihnen die wirklich bedeutenden Entscheidungen am Arsch vorbei gehen, stimmt schon.



Und das ist in meinen Augen eben verdammt negativ. Die USA liegen in so ziemlich jedem einzelnen Standard, der Menschen betrifft, ein Bißchen bis weit hinter uns. Umweltschutz, Arbeitsschutz, Gewerkschaftsrecht, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Verbraucherschutz allgemein, Emissionsrichtlinien, Sozialsysteme - what ever. Für Europäer wäre eine Angleichung an amerikanische Standards ein Rückschritt. Und Freihandelsabkommen bedeuten mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit eine kurz- bis mittelfristige Angleichung an den kleinsten gemeinsamen Standard. Es gibt für Unternehmen nunmal nur einen harten Grund, warum sie in einem Land mit höheren=teureren Anforderungen bleiben sollten: Ausländische Produktion wäre aufgrund von Importhindernissen auch nicht billiger. Keine Hindernisse => ab ins Ausland.
Genau das gleiche ist den USA übrigens durch ihr Freihandelsabkommen mit Mexico (weltweit bekannt für hohe Lebens- und Sicherheitsstandards  ) passiert. Da haben sich diverse Großkonzerne auf die andere Seite der Grenze abgesetzt und Millionen Arbeitsplätze mitgenommen. Jetzt will man halt das gleiche mit Europa machen - und diesmal auf der Gewinnerseite stehen. Wir können dann im Gegenteil zusehen, ob wir vom Rest der Sozialversorgung noch Fleisch kaufen können, dass heute nicht mal als Hundefutter zugelassen wäre, oder ob wir bei Gengemüse bleiben. (DAS war jetzt negativ  . Aber immer noch nicht falsch  )

Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele große Probleme wir haben (Energiekrise, Klimakrise, Bankenkrise, Staatsschuldenkrise - bald haben wir mehr extentielle Krisen, als Merkel nutzlose Gipfel im Jahr veranstalten kann), die man vielleicht erstmal lösen könnte, ehe man sich in direkten Zweikampf mit einem der härtesten Märkte der Welt stürzt, ist das schon schlimm genug.
Aber dann kommen auch noch Leute an und sagen "ist mir wurscht, aber könnte es bedeuten, dass mein Internet gesperrt wird, wenn ich raubkopiere?".
In so einer Situation kann man schon mal ein Bißchen negativ werden...


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Das ganze liegt aber auch an den Medien die eben nur einen sehr kleinen Teil an die Öffentlichkeit bringen und das zum Selbstläufer machen.
Alles andere ist halt für den einfachen BILD Leser -- ich verallgemeinere hier mal -- eben nicht verständlich und daher ist es keine Schlagzeile wert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2013)

Zum Teil ist das so, ja. Im Falle von ACTA muss man aber klar sagen, dass es erst eine ausgewogene Berichterstattung gab (die keine Sau interessiert hat - in der BILD dann vermutlich fehlte), dann gab es einen Shitstorm und dann gab es Massenberichterstattung über diese Empörung und damit auch nur über deren Thema. Mittlerweile haben viele klassische Medien halt darauf reagiert, dass sich die Leute für Themen, die auf Twitter und Facebook gerade nicht ganz oben stehen, überhaupt nicht interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Ich lese eigentlich regelmäßig Spiegel und Focus aber mitbekommen habe ich darüber eigentlich gar nichts.
Eben erst als die Sache mit dem Datenschutz und sowas losging.
Dass US Firmen sehr daran interssiert sind eine freie Handelszone mit Europa bilden zu können ist aus ihrer Sicht verständlich.
Dass die europäischen Politiker da mit machen ist auch nicht verwunderlich denn schließlich machen die Lobbyisten einen guten Job.
Und dass das in den Medien nicht so breit getreten wird oder wurde ist sicher auch ein Verdienst der Politik.

Die Eurohawk Geschichte läuft auch schon seit 10 Jahren durch den Wind aber erst jetzt ist es publik geworden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2013)

Also der Eurohawk bzw. die deutsche Interesse an Drohnen ist mir auch seit gefühlt 10 Jahren ein Begriff, nur dass der ...Hawk, der in den USA sogar eigenständig Flugpläne erstellt, in Deutschland gar nicht fliegen darf, dass wusste ich nicht. Aber das wussten ja nicht mal zuständige Minister  . Und von ATAC hatte ich vorher auch schon gehört, mit Schwerpunkt aber auf der Bedeutung im Bereich Software- und Gen-Patente, aber auch Produktpiraterie und kommerzieller Raubkopiererei in Asien.
Keine Ahnung, wo ich das seinerzeit gelesen habe - wahrscheinlich TAZ, würde von der Schwerpunktsetzung und Verfügbarkeit auch passen. (Focus dagegen hole ich mir nur selten mal im Urlaub und Spiegel fällt bei mir seit über nem Jahrzehnt in die Rubrik "BILD für Fortgeschrittene")


----------



## Laudian (18. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA liegen in so ziemlich jedem einzelnen Standard, der Menschen betrifft, ein Bißchen bis weit hinter uns.


 
Bis auf den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass US-Amerikaner mit ihrem Leben sehr viel zufriedener sind als Deutsche. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will.

Die Grafiken sind hier leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber der Text beschreibt die Aussage recht gut:
Zettels Raum: Wo ist die Lebensqualität höher - in Deutschland oder in den USA? Und wie hat sich das in den letzten Jahren entwickelt? Aktuelle Daten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2013)

Weite Teile Afrikas dürften mit ihrem Lebensstandard zufriedener sein, als der typische deutsche Meckerkopf 
Eine Einführung desselbigen würde die Laune von letzterem trotzdem nicht heben.

Davon abgesehen: Mag durchaus sein, dass sich die Amerikaner, in Anbetracht der dortigen Medienlandschaft und des Einflusses von Konzernen auf die Bildungseinrichtungen, von niedrigen Standards im z.B. Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz nicht die Laune verderben lassen. Was man nicht weiß, macht einen auch nicht unglücklich.
Aber krank.


----------



## batmaan (20. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran;5377631Die USA liegen in so ziemlich jedem einzelnen Standard schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn einer in den USA eine abgelaufene ( vom datum her ) Milch trinkt, oder im Job schlecht ist und gekündigt wird, bekommt er bei einer Klage in dewn USA fast immer Recht, in Germanien nicht. Aber das hat eher was mit der Klageaffinität der amerikaner zu tun als mit Lebensstandard.
> 
> willst du  echt sagen, dass die Leute hier in D. alle Leute aufgeklärt in Sachen Umwelt z.B? Bei einer Umweltkatastrophe und 3 Schlagzeilen wie schlimm Atomenergie ist, sind alle Leute dafür, die Atomwerke zu schließen, kommt dann die teurerer Stromrechnung, heulen sie alle rum. Zumindestens 70% der Menschen die ich kenne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn einer in den USA eine abgelaufene ( vom datum her ) Milch trinkt, oder im Job schlecht ist und gekündigt wird, bekommt er bei einer Klage in dewn USA fast immer Recht, in Germanien nicht. Aber das hat eher was mit der Klageaffinität der amerikaner zu tun als mit Lebensstandard.



Es geht nicht um eine abgelaufene Milch, es geht um Substanzen, die man lieber gar nicht erst in der Milch haben will. Nicht, weil es einem nach dem trinken schlecht geht, sondern weil sich ggf. nach Jahren Langzeitfolgen bemerkbar machen. Das amerikanische Justiz-System hilft da auch kein bißchen weiter (würde es sonst ja auch nur, wenn man entsprechend Geld hat...), weil ein eindeutiger Nachweis nicht möglich ist.



> willst du  echt sagen, dass die Leute hier in D. alle Leute aufgeklärt in Sachen Umwelt z.B? Bei einer Umweltkatastrophe und 3 Schlagzeilen wie schlimm Atomenergie ist, sind alle Leute dafür, die Atomwerke zu schließen, kommt dann die teurerer Stromrechnung, heulen sie alle rum. Zumindestens 70% der Menschen die ich kenne.


 
"aufgeklärt" garantiert nicht. Aber "aufgeklärter" trotz allem noch und es kommen wenigstens überhaupt ein paar Schlagzeilen. Die Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner erreichen nun einmal primär Meldungen, hinter denen ausreichend finanzkräftige Interessen stecken. Das ist halt der Nachteil ganz ohne öffentlich-rechtliche Medien:
Der Teil der Bevölkerung, der nicht ausdrücklich für informative Nachrichten bezahlt, bekommt gar keine. Sondern nur Unterhaltung - und das, was andere ihm im Rahmen bezahlter (Des-)Informationskampagnen mitteilen wollen. Egal, ob das die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Ölindustrie über "Klimaschwindel" ist, Monsantos Einstellung zu "harmlosen" Pestiziden in Lebensmitteln oder envangelikale Lehre zur "Evolutions-Lüge".

Wichtig ist in dem Fall aber auch der deutsche Bürokratiewahn. In den USA kann man ggf. gar keine Schlagzeile mit "... Werte 5 mal höher als Grenzwert" machen - weil es keinen Grenzwert gibt. Zumindest keinen, der auf staatlich finanzierten Forschung begründet wäre - denn der US-Staat hat sich um sowas ja nicht zu kümmern...


----------



## Supeq (21. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber "aufgeklärter" trotz allem noch und es kommen wenigstens überhaupt ein paar Schlagzeilen. Die Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner erreichen nun einmal primär Meldungen, hinter denen ausreichend finanzkräftige Interessen stecken. Das ist halt der Nachteil ganz ohne öffentlich-rechtliche Medien:


 
Der war gut  Grade die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien veröffentlichen doch nur Meldungen mit denen die Regierung bzw. ihre Lobbyisten da core sind. Wenn man neutral informiert werden möchte, muss man zu wirklich unabhängigen Medien greifen. Da kann ich z.B. die http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/ empfehlen, 50% der dort vorhanden Informationen werden von den Mainstream-Medien unterschlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2013)

Darf ich dich an eine der kürzlichen Falschmeldungen der von dir empfohlenen Seite erinnern?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ten-diskussion-ueber-manipulative-medien.html

Was nützt einem ein Blog (!), der jeden Scheiß ungefiltert postet (was hier überhaupt nicht gegeben ist, die Seite hat eindeutige Schwerpunkte und Interessenslage)? Natürlich hat man dann eher alle Meldungen dabei. Aber es nützt einem nichts, weil man jede einzelne Meldung erst in anderen Medien überprüfen muss, um sicherzugehen, keine Fehlinformationen zu erhalten.
Da kann man auch ebensogut gleich diese anderen Medien konsumieren.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es ist eigentlich ein interessantes Unterfangen, jedoch habe ich so meine bedenken.
Wenn man die Aussage von Barroso nimmt: «zum billigsten Stimulierungsprogramm, das man sich vorstellen kann»
Zwängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass dies eher ein Debakel wird. Denn wenn die Idee so genial wäre, hätte man es schon früher durchgesetzt.
Ich denke eher Europa und Amerika fürchten sich vor der zukünftigen Übermacht der asiatischen Wirtschaft und gehen ein Abkommen ein, welches zwar auf Grund vereinfachter Bürokratie wirtschaftliche Vorteile bringt, sich jedoch negativ auf einheimische Firmen auswirken könnte. Denn Preisdumping wird dann auch ein Thema werden, da auch speziell das Erbringen von Dienstleistungen vereinfacht werden soll. Dann werden die deutschen Autobahnen dann von den Amis gebaut 

Für mich wäre eine sinnvollere Idee, dass Europa und Amerika sich in Sachen Innovation und Entwicklung enger zusammenschliessen. Als Beispiel könnten staatlich finanzierte Projekte das "Knowhow des Westens" zusammenführen und so einen imensen technologischen Vorsprung gegenüber dem asiatischen Raum aufbauen.
Jedoch müssten da die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der einzelnen Staaten erst einmal in den Hintergrund rücken.


----------



## Supeq (25. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darf ich dich an eine der kürzlichen Falschmeldungen der von dir empfohlenen Seite erinnern?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ten-diskussion-ueber-manipulative-medien.html
> 
> Was nützt einem ein Blog (!), der jeden Scheiß ungefiltert postet (was hier überhaupt nicht gegeben ist, die Seite hat eindeutige Schwerpunkte und Interessenslage)? Natürlich hat man dann eher alle Meldungen dabei. Aber es nützt einem nichts, weil man jede einzelne Meldung erst in anderen Medien überprüfen muss, um sicherzugehen, keine Fehlinformationen zu erhalten.
> Da kann man auch ebensogut gleich diese anderen Medien konsumieren.


 
Es ist aber immer noch besser, mal einen schlecht recherchierten Artikel zu lesen (das kommt in den besten Häusern vor) als permanent ein und dieselbe Mainstream-Meinung impliziert zu bekommen. Bestes Beispiel ist doch grad die, ich nenn es mal "platzende China-Blase". Weltweit brechen seit gestern die Börsen ein (das ist fakt und eine Katastrophe für viele Bürger) , aber in unseren tollen Leitmedien wird nur über belangloses Gewäsch berichtet anstatt die Leute zu warnen.

 Desweiteren ist die von mir genannte Seite DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN | Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft nicht irgendein Blog, sondern wird von einem angesehen Journalisten (Ex-Stern und -BZ Chefredakteur) geleitet und es gibt mittlerweile auch eine Printausgabe.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es noch viel mehr wirklich freie Medien geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2013)

Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> BF *Blogform* Social Media GmbH
> Kurfürstendamm 206
> 10719 Berlin
> DEUTSCHLAND



Zur journalistischen Qualität von Stern und insbesondere BZ brauch ich wohl nichts zu sagen...

Und es hat nichts mit "mal vorkommenden" Recherche-Fehlern zu tun, wenn man ohne Quellenangabe reißerische Meldungen veröffentlicht. Das ist im best-Case unsaubere Arbeitsweise, die zwingend zu häufigen Fehlern wird und im Worst Case BILD-Niveau. (man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang die aktuelle Schlagzeile "Vodafone spioniert Deutsche aus" und das Layout mit Überschriften in 4 facher Größe, neben denen Anfangs ausschließlich ein Bild zu sehen ist - genauso funktioniert die Titelseite von Deutschlands größtem Boulevardblatt)

Und nein, es ist ganz sicher nicht besser, fehlerhafte an Stelle von Mainstream-Medien zu konsumieren. Bei ersteren letzteren weiß man wenigstens, das man genau darauf achten muss, was Leute nur andeuten. Bei ersteren weiß man gar nichts, außer dass man jederzeit willkürlich durch Unwahrheiten in seiner Meinung beeinflusst werden kann.

Davon abgesehen gibt es keine "wirklich freien Medien". Jedes Medium muss sich finanzieren. Bestenfalls gibt es seriöse, objektive Medien (hier eindeutig nicht der Fall - siehe Boulevardstil) oder/und Medien, bei deren Voreingenommenheit eindeutig zu erkennen und damit beim lesen berücksichtigbar ist. Wenn z.B. die FTD eine Wahlempfehlung für die Grünen ausgesprochen hat, dann konnte man sich sicher sein, dass handfeste Gründe und keine Ökosentimentalität dahinter steckte. Umgekehrt wird eine TAZ keinen Großkonzern für soziales Engagement loben, wenn nicht wirklich ein Grund dafür besteht.


Aber wenn du das ausführlich diskutieren willst, kann man das gerne in eigenen oder den Enten-Thread verschieben. Hier ist es ein Bißchen Offtopic.


----------



## Shurchil (15. Januar 2014)

So ich beleb das Ding mal wieder. Ich empfinde dieses Thema als sehr wichtig und da nicht mal die öffentlich-rechtlichen ihrem Bildungsauftrag nachkommen, muss man alle Möglichkeiten nutzen um das publik zu machen. 

Erstmal ein paar Seiten:
Video:
Geheimoperation TTIP - Ein Angriff auf Demokratie - YouTube

Unterschriftensammlung:
https://www.campact.de/ttip/appell/teilnehmen/

Wikipedia-Beitrag:
Transatlantisches Freihandelsabkommen


Jeder, der sagt, das wäre im Interesse des Bürgers hat das Ding nicht verstanden.

Ein versierter Kumpel von mir hat da was geschrieben, was ich sehr passend finde.

Zitat: "TTIP heißt das neue Übel. Und dieses "Transatlantische Freihandelsabkommen" ist der neuste Geniestreich derer, die meinen als Vertreter von Bürgerinnen und Bürgern aufzutreten, wobei die sich um jene Bürgerinnen und Bürger einen Dreck scheren.

Warum die Aufregung?
Naja kurz runtergebrochen bedeutet das, dass EU und USA ein Abkommen verabschieden wollen, dass dafür sorgt, dass z.B. amerikanisches Recht auch auf europäischem und damit deutschem Boden gelten gemacht werden kann - zumindest was Unternehmen und Konzerne angeht. Aber auch Verbraucherschutzrichtlinien werden stark abgeändert, genauso kann die Staatskasse durch Klagen geplündert werden!

Dem gegenüber steht die fragwürdige Behauptung, Export und Wirtschaft durch eine Freihandelszone anzukurbeln.

D.h. unter anderem:

- Supermarktketten können darauf verklagt werden, GENVERÄNDERTE Produkte verkaufen zu MÜSSEN!
- ausländische Konzerne können zur Bodenschatzausbeute Chemikalien ohne Ende in europäischen Boden pumpen und diesen auf Jahrzente verseuchen - OHNE KONSEQUENZEN!
- und noch vieles mehr!

Das geilste aber kommt noch. Das ganze wird bewusst ohne das Wissen der Bevölkerung / der Verbraucher verhandelt. Weil mit zu viel Kritik gerechnet wird, weil zu viel Geld im Spiel ist, weil Demokratie und Verbraucherschutz mit Füßen getreten werden!"


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Januar 2014)

Geheim verhandelt wird deshalb, weil es da um den Bruch von Tabus gilt. Es geht um Senkung von
Sozialstandards - Weg mit der EU als gentechnik-freie Zone; Wasserprivatisierung wieder auf den Tisch;
wegfrei für Chlor-Hünchen und Hormon-Schweine; Weg mit Produktkennzeichnungen, etc.

Wie heißt es noch so schön ?
Was glauben Sie, was hier los wär', wenn alle wüssten, was hier los wär' ? Eben. Darum wird peinlich
genau darauf geachtet, dass niemand was mitbekommt.
Für ein freies, offenes Internet ist dieses Freihandelsabkommen ganz im Stile von ACTA natürlich auch
ein vollkommenes Desaster; sehr schön veranschaulicht durch die EFF, die zum inhaltsgleichen
TPP, das gleichzeitig gerade zwischen den Pazific-Staaten und den USA ausgehandelt wird,
ein Aufklärungsvideo gemacht hat:
TPP: The Biggest Threat to the Internet You've Probably Never Heard Of - YouTube


----------



## MomentInTime (8. März 2014)

Video-Wettbewerb: “Spot an – TTIP aus!” – jetzt mitmachen - http://blog.campact.de/2014/03/spot-an-ttip-aus-jetzt-mitmachen-und-gewinnen/ … " Ihr Film kann in den kommenden EU wahlkampf eingreifen"


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2014)

Dann verlink ich auch mal n Video: Monitor Freihandelsabkommen


----------



## loser321 (10. März 2014)

Ein guter Artikel dazu...

http://www.monde-diplomatique.de/pm/2013/11/08/a0003.text


----------



## MomentInTime (12. März 2014)

Die ePetition gegen TTIP geht übrigens gerade durch die Decke: 
vor 24 Stunden noch bei knapp 30.000 Mitzeichnungen, jetzt bei...  ach seht's selbst - in knapp 25 Stunden ist die Mitzeichnungsfrist  abgelaufen: https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2014/_01/_27/Petition_48994.nc.$$$.a.u.html


----------



## MomentInTime (20. März 2014)

So, 3 wichtige Sachen; die wohl wichtigste zu erst:

1. Der Termin für den internationalen Demo-Tag gegen TTIP steht endlich ! Er ist am 19. April, also in etwa 1 Monat. Näheres folgt...

2. Anschauliche 3sat-Doku "Gefährliche Geheimnisse" zu TTIP heut' Abend verpasst? Hier gibt's sie online zum Nachschauen: 3sat.online - Mediathek: Gefährliche Geheimnisse

3. Morgen, also 21.03.2014, ab 18:30 wird Glyn Moody - das ist ein sehr aktiver Akteur bei den TTIP-Protesten - einen Vortrag zu TTIP halten; diesen wird man per Livestream an dieser Stelle verfolgen können:
http://live.seb666.tv/ppeu-conf-room-2/


----------



## MomentInTime (21. März 2014)

Hört ihr auch gerade den TTIP-Panel, der auf der PPEU-Konferenz läuft ?
Glenn Moody - denk' ich - hat gerade 2 krasse Fakten zu TTIP ausgepackt:
1. Bei NAFTA - das ist ein abgeschlossenes Abkommen, was praktisch "TTIP zwischen USA & Kanada" ist - verklagen auf
dessen Basis us-amerikanische Zigarettenkonzerne Kanada für entgangene Gewinne, die sie hätten, wenn Kanada
weniger Leute politisch vom Rauchen abbringen würde - also, und das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Zukünftige Gewinnspekulationen - und das schlimme: Die Wirkung dessen ist sowas wie ein "chilling effekt" für Politiker: Sie trauen sich
künftig nicht mehr, Gesetze zu verabschieden, die den Großkonzernen nicht gefallen könnten.
2. Die EU-Kommission tingelt momentan durch die Gegend und preist TTIP für angeblich enorm positive wirtschaftliche Wirkungen;
nun, was sind diese enorm positiven wirtschaftlichen Wirkungen in Zahlen ausgedrückt ? 0,05 % zusätzliches Wachstum durch TTIP jährlich - und das bestenfalls;
realistischerweise wohl eher 0,025 % zusätzliches Wachstum jährlich - Frage: Ist es das wert ?


----------



## MomentInTime (23. April 2014)

Campact e.V. hat eine sehr gute virale Guerilla-Aktion gestartet, die darauf abzielt,
alle Leute im Vorfeld der EU-Wahl 2014 über das Freihandelsabkommen TTIP aufzuklären.
Was ist TTIP? Warum bildet sich breiter Protest bei den NGOs gegen TTIP aus? Und vor
allem: Welche Parteien sind denn für und welche gegen TTIP?

Darüber soll aufgeklärt werden, indem alle, die's irgendwie interessiert, anfangen,
Anti-TTIP-Türhänger in ihrer Nachbarschaft zu verteilen.
Dazu bietet Campact e.V. die Möglichkeit, kostenlos Türhänger zu bestellen - und
das als Paket aus 300 Stück, 200 Stück oder 100 Stück.
Was ich bloß komisch finde: Campact empfiehlt, die Türhänger nur 2 Tage vor der
Wahl zu verteilen, obwohl die meisten Leute spätestens bis 2 Wochen vor
einer Wahl sich bereits entschlossen haben, welche Partei sie wählen werden.
Da würd' ich mich also nicht dran halten, sondern entsprechend früher mit dem
Austeilen anfangen...

Zwecks Koordination kann man auf einer interaktiven Landkarte Straßenbereiche
angeben, in denen man die Türhänger verteilen möchte.

Ich find', dass die Aktion 'ne geniale Idee ist, werd' da auf jeden Fall mitmachen,
und wollt' die Idee mit euch teilen.

Wie man an der Landkarte sieht, erfreut sich die Aktion schon großer Beliebtheit;
darüber hinaus ließ Campact gestern über Twitter vermelden, dass die Nachfrage
nach den Türhängern so groß ist, dass sie glatt 1 Million Türhänger nachbestellen
mussten, um die Nachfrage bewältigen zu können ^^ ...


----------

